

Computer hardware chart (Cheat sheet) - skala
http://sprki.com/computer-hardware-chart.html

======
raphman
original source: [http://sonic840.deviantart.com/art/Computer-hardware-
poster-...](http://sonic840.deviantart.com/art/Computer-hardware-
poster-1-7-111402099)

~~~
kamechan
specifically, link to larger image is here:
[http://www.deviantart.com/download/111402099/Computer_hardwa...](http://www.deviantart.com/download/111402099/Computer_hardware_poster_1_7_by_Sonic840.png)

------
jballanc
It's missing the 13W3 video ports used for a long time by Sun and SGI machines
(and some of the best monitors around in the late 90s):
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DB13W3>

~~~
dfox
On 13W3 it's certainly interesting to note, that while it was used often as
monitor connector, there are different incompatible pinouts and signal
definitions (at least Sun and IBM variants are completely incompatible with
each other)

------
chbrown
PDF, please? Or at least a JPG that wasn't set to 50% quality?

------
acheron
Few years old but fun to look through and remember how many you've used.

I currently use a 72-pin SIMM as a keychain.

------
projektx
PS/2 aka Mini-DIN, AT Keyboard aka DIN

------
Wazowski
this is a repost, and this is not up to date...

------
allbombs
giving this to my mum

